# Fire VS. iPad



## Kindlerz.com (Feb 12, 2012)

I know many people are using kindle fire now. So which side are you?


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

I received a Fire as a Christmas gift last year & it was my first tablet. Within 3 months I gave the Fire to my husband & bought an iPad. For me, the iPad is a much better device. There are others here who own both & use them for different things.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

iPad
I use my K3 as a Kindle and my iPad is my laptop replacement. 

The Fire can't replace my Kindle or my laptop


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have an iPad, but the two devices seem almost completely dissimilar to me.   Different size, different features, different apps available (kinda).  I DO have a Xoom, which is an Android tablet device. . . .it's also very dissimilar to the Fire.  I use 'em both, for different things.


----------



## Paul Jones (Jun 11, 2011)

Kindle Fire. It's so simple to use and, for me at least, it's just a slightly more usable e-reader. I was concerned about moving from e-ink to a backlit screen, but I really haven't noticed much of a difference.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a Fire. I don't have an Ipad, but so far my Fire does all I need it to do. I'm very happy with it. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Djworton (Feb 22, 2012)

Fire seems more portable, easier to hold etc..does most stuff ipad can do. So i'm finding myself using it more than ipad..

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I have both and hands-down the iPad makes me a lot happier.

The iPad and my old Kindle. Even if I'm not near a wireless, they'll continue working on cell signals. The Kindle Fire, on the other hand, barely works on the wireless and doesn't work at all on cell signal. It drives me nuts.

And it's easier to download books from Amazon via iPad then it is via Kindle.


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

They are really in completely different categories, IMO. I have both and use the Fire more for passive activities and the Ipad if I want to do any sort of interaction. But I would suggest that the better comparison is Fire vs Ipod touch or smartphone and Ipad vs. larger Android tablet.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

_I love my iPad and am eagerly awaiting the arrival of the third generation model on Friday. Next to my K3, it is my favorite tech toy. I like the Fire, but don't find myself reaching for it as much as the iPad. I do use it for magazine reading and movies. And I don't think the Kindle K3 or Touch can be beat for book reading. _


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Fire.  Don't care much for Apple and have no desire for any of their products.  The Fire does all I need it to do with all the "magic" I ask for.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Both    

Each one does certain things better than the other so I get use out of both of them.  However, If I had to choose only one to keep it would probably be the iPad.


----------



## nmg222 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a Fire and the wife has an iPad.  It's not even close, the iPad is a far superior product.  The Fire is great at it's price point but Apple just makes a better product.


----------



## Djworton (Feb 22, 2012)

Ipad3 ..sorry "The New ipad " review.. the screen is nicer,the camera is nicer, and the gpu is nicer,

No quad core, no siri..price is the same as ipad 2 end of review...

Revolutionary..my ARSE!


Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

Really I enjoy my fire ..it is just the right size so I can actually carry it ..with my prime membership I have access to a ton and a half of FREE videos, old TV shows such as star Trek and Ken Burns Documentries etc...

Downside is that it is not fully compatible with every android app  but the ones I use on myu phone all work and that is all I need...

IF I needed a device to replace a notebook or even a laptop the iPad would e my choice but I do not need  a device like that...

Much to my surprise I find myself reading quite a bit with it also... my regular old kindle keyboard is not getting anything like the use that it is accustomed too any more 

I'm happy and I saved a few hundred dollars..so absolutely no complaints..

Bob G.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

kindlegrl81 said:


> Both
> 
> Each one does certain things better than the other so I get use out of both of them. However, If I had to choose only one to keep it would probably be the iPad.


Same here. I love the Fire for its portability and access to the Amazon stuff, and the screen is a great size for reading novels & "Read It Later" stuff I save. I love the bigger screen on the iPad for magazines and some games, but don't much like the size for reading novels.

I'm not so sure which I'd keep if I had to choose, though - since DH has an iPad too I might keep the Fire instead of the iPad. I use the Fire most every day - I've gone for days without touching my iPad.

It's funny though - DH just received his new iPad from UPS, I'm inheriting his old one (64gb/3G) and we gave my old one (32gb/wifi only) to our daughter. Last night he said I'd played with his old one more than I ever played with mine. Probably because I was trying to figure out whether to reconfigure his a bit or just sync it to the back-up from mine.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't have an iPad, but the two devices seem almost completely dissimilar to me.  Different size, different features, different apps available (kinda). I DO have a Xoom, which is an Android tablet device. . . .it's also very dissimilar to the Fire. I use 'em both, for different things.


Yep. Apples (sorry) and Oranges.


----------



## joeyp (Mar 16, 2012)

for me due to size and price its the Kindle Fire all the way

there isnt many things one cant do with the Kindle fire

i use mine to stream my entire video and audio collection of over 30 terabytes with ES explorer as well as my personal radio via the tunein app, i seamlessly use my fire to connect and work on my desktop while I travel. Hulu+ netflix, TV.com and crackle all add to the experience. 59GB of cloud storage for free from box.com and Google Music are nice too

MLB at Bat works great for baseball, text plus for texting and ehanced Email are great too. im even able to place Phone calls with a combination headset microphone and my Wifi hotspot enabled Android Samsung cell phone. 

im disabled so I have the time to play with things a bit, but I just want to encourage my fellow members to be creative, if you do the research there arent many things this little beauty cant do. Id assume all these things are just as possible with the Ipad as well but at 3 times the price and an awkward size (especially since im disabled) I find the Fire to be perfect for my needs.

remember, if you can think it, most likely it can be done. it just takes a little perseverence, and in my situation Ive had plenty of practice persevering


----------



## dougdirt (Jan 8, 2012)

It always cracks me up when people try to compare the two and then people brag about how much better the iPad is than the Fire. That is like saying that your Lexus SUV is better than the Kia SUV. Uh, no crap. It costs 3.5 times as much, it should be better and it shouldn't be close.

The iPad IS a better device. It has better features. But, the question is, are those features worth the extra 400-600 dollars? For some people, they are. For me? No way.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I agree. You're comparing trees and grass. Sure they're both plants and they both have chlorophyll, but they're totally different things. Fires and iPads aren't intended to compete - they're totally different devices. and now, I'm sure, we'll have to hear this all over again regarding the Fire and the new iPads.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

HappyGuy said:


> I agree. You're comparing trees and grass. Sure they're both plants and they both have chlorophyll, but they're totally different things. Fires and iPads aren't intended to compete - they're totally different devices. and now, I'm sure, we'll have to hear this all over again regarding the Fire and the new iPads.


I agree they are very different devices, but they do compete, whether they are intended to or not. Fires & iPads do a lot of similar things and a lot of people who have never had a tablet may not know the differences. It's a valid discussion.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

ipad or fire.....hhmmmmmm........    I own a fire.. Husband owns a Ipad... daughter owns a Ipod touch...

The Ipad is bigger all the way around. bigger screen, bigger memory, more feature, more like a computer.
The Ipod touch is smaller in size. has a camera, smaller screen, the 8gig is more money than the fire.
After doing research on the fire and using my daughters Ipod touch I went with the fire. for me I didn't need a computer like device, I didn't care about the camera. I really wanted a device I could play games on listen to music on read on and store and show people my photos on. The fire is the perfect device for me. I like the size, I like the apps that amazon has. yeah there are a.few that I wish I could get through amazon, but ohwell. I can get them for my android phone. I have a kk3 and as much as I used it prefire I don't use it as I used to now that I read more on my fire. 
sent from the BRIGHTEST FIRE EVER!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Both.


----------



## nmg222 (Sep 14, 2010)

dougdirt said:


> It always cracks me up when people try to compare the two and then people brag about how much better the iPad is than the Fire. That is like saying that your Lexus SUV is better than the Kia SUV. Uh, no crap. It costs 3.5 times as much, it should be better and it shouldn't be close.
> 
> The iPad IS a better device. It has better features. But, the question is, are those features worth the extra 400-600 dollars? For some people, they are. For me? No way.


It was the question that was asked. Maybe you should start a thread asking about the incremental value.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a Fire and never even considered an IPad.  I have a PC & NetBook for any computer things I need to do, a Kindle Keyboard (K3 wifi/3G) for reading and my Fire for play ie games, movies and such.  I do not read on the Fire except for magazines and a cookbook or two.  I also have a Droid 2 Global smart phone if by some freak of happening I don't have my K3 or Fire with me.  (pretty much take them everywhere)


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

This poll really needs a button for "Both", or perhaps buttons for other devices as well.

As many have stated, these Fire and iPad are in two different classes and are difficult to properly compare fairly. I have both, as well as the color Nook, two Blackberry Playbooks (personal and work), and ad Kindle Touch.

My iPad experience is very limited, I only had mine for two days (returned my ATT iPad3 to exchange for the Verizon model due to poor ATT coverage).

My favorite device so far is the Playbook. I bought my personal 64gb model for only $100 more than my Fire. It has all the capabilities of the Fire, and many it does not have. More storage, more RAM, two cameras. Contrary to popular belief, it is quite useful, and there are adequate apps available, and more coming every day. The recent OS2 upgrade resolved most shortcomings. I liked my work issued device so much, I bought one for my personal use. (had to justify Angry Birds, etc.  to my boss). I use my Playbook so much more than the Fire, I have been thinking about selling it......

If I had only the Fire and iPad, I would probably favor the iPad for most uses at home due to its size, my old eyes really like the large screen. When not at home, the Fire wins - due to its size, the smaller form factor is easier to carry about. (Outdoors, I would use my touch)


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

DreamWeaver said:


> The Kindle Fire and iPad are completely different devices. In my view, which is better depends on what you want to do with your tablet. And there is a huge difference in price too.
> 
> I don't have either. I have a Kindle Keyboard for e-reading. I have a 7" 8GB Acer Iconia A100 tablet, which I use mostly as a portable media device (music, ebooks, and video). And I have a 10.1" 32GB Acer Iconia A500 tablet. I find it awkward to read ebooks on the larger screen, but the A500 is fantastic for web-surfing and watching videos. I've never desired an iPad (or an iAnything), but it is a beautifully designed device.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I only have the iPad and can't compare, so it's good to hear from you owners of both devices. Thanks.


----------



## corporalclegg1741 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have both an IPad and Kindle Fire...

my main beef with the Kindle Fire is more an Apple IOS  vs Android thing...

many sites I use on Kindle Fire have the lines of text overlaying on the line above, making it hard are to read...

right now I'm in Starbucks and I can't get online because the box you need to check for terms of agreement cannot be found because of the text on top of it...

what a hunk of junk, I have to get out the IPad to get online...


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Might try a different browser if you're having issues like that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> Might try a different browser if you're having issues like that.


Or might be a problem with your fire.

Or the sites you're trying to access.

Or the settings.

But I can say for sure that I've not experienced those issues.


----------



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

I upgraded from the fire to an iPad and don't miss the fire at all. While its a great budget tablet and works great for some, it just didn't have enought storage or processor for me and I got annoyed with the android OS and it constantly force closing. I gave the fire to my fiancé in trade for her $79 kindle I bought her last year and we are both very happy.


----------



## corporalclegg1741 (Dec 1, 2010)

wholesalestunna said:


> I upgraded from the fire to an iPad and don't miss the fire at all. While its a great budget tablet and works great for some, it just didn't have enought storage or processor for me and I got annoyed with the android OS and it constantly force closing. I gave the fire to my fiancé in trade for her $79 kindle I bought her last year and we are both very happy.


couldn't agree more!!!

after getting used to Apple IOS with IPad and IPhone, Android OS on Kindle Fire is a GIANT step backwards...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

corporalclegg1741 said:


> couldn't agree more!!!
> 
> after getting used to Apple IOS with IPad and IPhone, Android OS on Kindle Fire is a GIANT step backwards...


And, in my opinion, the Fire is a great product that does just what I bought it to do. I'm happy with Android. . .have no problems with force closings on either my Fire or my Xoom, and regard iThings as rather over priced for what they are. I understand that is, most probably, a minority opinion in the world in general.  There are some things the iPad et al do very well. . . . but for what I need/want. . . .they're more money than I want to spend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

wholesalestunna said:


> I upgraded from the fire to an iPad and don't miss the fire at all. While its a great budget tablet and works great for some, it just didn't have enought storage or processor for me and I got annoyed with the android OS and it constantly force closing. I gave the fire to my fiancé in trade for her $79 kindle I bought her last year and we are both very happy.


I've got both. And plan on keeping both. I use them quite differently and don't see them as competitors. I use the Fire as a media consumption device--games, videos, music, books. I rarely watch videos on my iPad because I'm always doing something on it--browsing, writing, photo manipulation. Sometimes games, because I have different games available.

So I didn't vote.

Betsy


----------



## TerryS (Mar 29, 2011)

Friend of mine has a fire, I have an Ipad and a Xoom. Waiting to see what features a newer version of the Fire has. I honestly couldn't begin to compare the two.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I can see where a person could use both. I dont have the fire, although I have considered it. I do have an ipad. I was originally getting a fire, so that I could take full advantage of the Amazon world...lol but, I opted for the galaxy tab for more features. I have the nook color, and thats a pretty cool little device too, they were bought for my school, so I get to play with that for free. The size and price of the fire is awesome. I have friend who have the fire and love it. I would probably get one if I had prime, to watch my movies on. From I've read, I can't watch them on my ipad.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I've had my Fire since last Nov.. Since we already have a netbook ($275), I didn't  feel that I could justify the price of an ipad.  I still feel the same.,but wish I had the ipad.  New stuff is coming out all the time and I just bought a new desktop to replace my 6 year old laptop which doesn't have 64 bit and the cpu and hd speeds are incredible compared to the old one.  If you have the $$, go for the new ipad. I do prefer the smaller size of the Fire though

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clarardrgz (Apr 22, 2012)

I personally like the free apps that Amazon gives out everyday.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

True but the iPad also will have daily free deals. I have an app that tracks them for and daily there are many good apps that go free or heavily on sale for awhile....kind of like Kindle ebooks


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon has a free App of the Day daily -- heck, we've even got a thread for it here!  And periodically has ones on sale, as well.  I dare say the other Android App sites do a similar thing.

It is important to know that if you buy an App for an android device you'll have to re-Buy it if you switch to an Apple device.  And vice versa. At least, I assume there are very few cases where paid apps would be able to be transferred across platforms.  Fortunately, many are free, or at least have free versions and they are, for the most part, available in both flavors. . . .


----------

